# 2021 Model S - Whine



## DLMS (11 mo ago)

I just bought the 2021 Model S and there is a high pitched whine which is not present in the 2016 Model S that I also own. It happens when I take my foot off the accelerator. A service tech was visiting for a small repair on the 2016 and I mentioned the whine. He confirmed that he heard the same feedback from several other 2021 owners and that it had to do with the motor. I asked if a fix was coming and he said he did not know. Are others out there experiencing the same?


----------



## MoreZoomNoBoom (Nov 18, 2021)

No whine on my MS after 15,000 kms. My M3 has a bit that I noticed when driving it for the first time since getting my S. The S is a much quieter car!


----------



## dsaginaw (6 mo ago)

DLMS said:


> I just bought the 2021 Model S and there is a high pitched whine which is not present in the 2016 Model S that I also own. It happens when I take my foot off the accelerator. A service tech was visiting for a small repair on the 2016 and I mentioned the whine. He confirmed that he heard the same feedback from several other 2021 owners and that it had to do with the motor. I asked if a fix was coming and he said he did not know. Are others out there experiencing the same?


@DLMS: Had a whine develop on my 2017 S-75 at about 50k miles. Noticed first on a trip from New York to Virginia, took it in, the tech said nothing wrong. Whine continued to increase in volume over the next several months, finally was able to actually record it on my phone. Took the car in again, tech rode around parking lot with me, immediately said "it's your drive train, needs replaced". They swapped it out, no charge, no noise anymore, about 10k miles since the swap. This issue is on several of the Tesla blogs.


----------



## Pietro C (3 mo ago)

Yes! I just got a 2022 version and it has a high pitched whine. It's especially noticeable on gradual speed changes around 35 - 50 mph, or when launching hard but I kind of expect it in that case. I feel it should not be doing this at moderate cruising speeds. I have an ear condition and am finding the sound unnerving.

I also have a Model X and Model 3 and neither of those do that. I'm surprised by this. I know Tesla put in engineering effort specifically to reduce whining sound in the motors back in the old days.


----------

